# Windows 8 install gone horribly wrong please help



## Sarcastic (Sep 13, 2012)

OK so yesterday my boyfriend tells me to go try windows 8. So I go online download the release preview thing. Prior to this I was running windows 7, my computer was custom built by my boyfriend. I have all if my install disks except for my windows 7 disk. So I download and install windows 8. After the install got to the point of restatying my computer and asking me for my windows email address and such. It went to boot up and said it hadn't successfully installed I can not get it to boot windows 8 and I tried to do a restore point but apparently my computer never made one so now I put in my only operating system disk I can find which is for XP but it just tries to boot from it and I get the bsod it never even lets me get to the point of deleting partitioned space so I can just start over. Now my computer is a very expensive paper weight I put all my files on disks before I started this so I'm not worried about losing information I just need to get to a point that I can delete the partition. If some one can offer some advise I would greatly .appreciate it.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

First things first I would suggest getting GParted to format the drive and get it ready for Windows 7.

GParted Usage Tutorial - Tech & Computer Forums

The next thing you need to do is download Windows 7:

Official Windows 7 SP1 ISO from Digital River « My Digital Life

Get the version that matches the serial you had when it was installed last time. If you dont know, ask your boyfriend what version it was and the serial for it. That way after you install Windows 7 again you can get it activated.


----------

